# Please delete my no longer needed attachments!



## ozjazz (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Forum admin people!
Could someone please delete my attachments for me please, as I realize I can't myself, as they are attached to old FS ads. I don't have the horns any more..
Here are the links to the ads:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=117930

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=89342

Let me know if there's any way I can help the process - Thanks!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Done!  In the future, when you need attachements pics deleted you can either PM one of us or report your own post(s) containing picture(s) using the report button (







) - It's faster


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

The subject line of this post is among the scariest I've ever seen! Even Willie Nelson wouldn't have posted that one!


----------



## cpete (Mar 24, 2008)

I was thinking of ex :evil:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Y'all think weirdly.


----------



## cpete (Mar 24, 2008)

jazzbluescat said:


> Y'all think weirdly.


Psssst, Duh! We are sax players


----------



## ozjazz (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for deleting the no longer needed attachments! And the lesson on future attachment deletions.. and the lesson on Willie Nelson & attachments.. you just had to go there..


----------

